# Newbie here



## BurgeTTS (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi there I am Carl previously owned a mk1 180 now a proud owner of a mk2 TTS and love it hope to get involved more on here over the next few months


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

